# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  زيوت  ومقالي>>يالله تستر

## حساسه بزياده

اليوم جايبه ليكم دسم >>أهل الرجيم خلكم بعيد لمصلحتكم
مقالي ماحب المقالي بس لخاطر عيونكم نغير ليكم شوي لاتستملوا 
يالله همشوا نشتغل 
يالله كل وحده تجيب مريلتها وغطاء الرأس وقفازاتها >>حشى حشى ويش بنطبخ ذبيحه
يالله ياحلوين هذا الخروف قدامكم >>


وحطينا عليه الخلطه السريه >>صار فيها أسرار المسأله>>خطط جديده للإغراءوالتعذيب

وخلطناهم مع بعض~~ >>لاعجل كل واحد بروحه 
يالله تربعوا وقعدوا كوروهم 

الدنيا كوره مدوره 
وبطاطسنا مكوره هههه

يالله علتغطيس قفازاتكم عن الزفر يووووو
شوت الكوره على المرمى >>>هدددف حلو

كم هدف سجلنا ~~~أكيد رابحين$$$$خخخخخخخخ


أحين نجي للخطر  :rolleyes: أوووووووبس
يالله موتلعبوا على مقلايي ^-^
ها ترى جايبينه من العراق^_^>>بعد تقدروا تقولوا حاجه %%


تشششش ..تششش... تششش.. >>هاانتبهوا بدا التفاق يالله كم شين حطينا :toung: >>متأثره بالمسابقات وااجد
اتلايموا انتبهوا لروحكم >>>حشى حشى حرب وإلا ويش

يالله جات سليمه وانتهت المعركه~~~ بدون خسائر ماديه  :wink: بس يمكن معنويه 


يالله مو كل من جه يمد إيده>>ويش هالبخل 
هالصحن بس للحلوين إلا بيردوا >>مو بخل بس نحاسه عالنحيسين إلا مايردوا 
ترى ببلاش الرد موبفلوس$$$$ يالبخل :ranting:

----------


## Habit Roman

يسلموا حساسه على هيك طبق

عجبتني البطاطسة الى على شكل قلب نيه نيه نيه<<<< حشى مو ضحكة

كلك ذوق حبيبتي بس مو كانها  فيها زيت واجد...؟

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

يم يم
لذيذة مررررة
وهي ساخنه بعد مرررررررررررة حلوة
الله يسلم الديات حبيبتي
بس حساسه عندي سؤال
الجبن وعرفته والفلفل الاسود وعرفته
بس هذا الابيض شنو ؟؟؟
عشان نسويها بكامل محتوياتها ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب 
على هيك طبق شهي ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اي نوعي احسسسسسسسسن مو بس حلى خلكِ مشكله الطبخات*
*شنو هالتعذيب ياحسااااسه*
*حسي فينا وارحمي ضعفنا قدام البطاطا والقلي*
*لاني امووت بهيك شكل من الكفتة*
*تسلم الدياااااااات ع الوصف الشهي*
*ربي يعطيج الف عااافيه*
*وع اللي اكلوها عواافي*
*وماننحرم من جديدج اللزيييييييز*
*دمتي بــــــــــــــود*

----------


## ام القمرتين

يمممممممم

تعذيب هالطبق

تسلم يمنااااااااك

----------


## فرح

حبيبتي حــساسه 
الششششكل عذاااااااب 
وحراااام التحسسسسسر مايصير امبى نصيبي 
العنواااان ماتغير هههههه 
تسلم الاناااامل الحلوووه 
غاااليتي ،،يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا جديييد اكلاتك الطيبه 
دمتِ وااااد عطااائك المتألق 
تقبلي تحياااتــي ومودتــي ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كفته شهيه* 
*تسلم ايدك غناتي* 
*ويعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه* 
*موفقه,,وعساكِ على القوووه*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حبة رمان:  :sad2: ترى زعلتيني أني أجيب زيوت أني من عقدتي من لزيوت :med:  أنشف الحاجه تنشيف (كرتون نشاف) :wink: 
همس الصمت:والله أحرجتيني  :embarrest: >>كنت ناويه أخليها سريه  :cool: >>للتحسير :noworry: 
بس ما أقدر أرد لش طلب  :cheesy: 
وهذي المقادير من عيوني چم همس عندنا :blink: 
كفتة البطاطس بجوز الهند 
مقادير الكفتة :
4 حبات بطاطس متوسطة مسلوقة
نص كاس جبن كرافت السائل 
ملح .. فلفل اسود 
ملعقتين جوز الهند 
التغطية :
بيض و بقسماط 
الحشوه :
جبن كيري أو جبن ابيض
الطريقة : 
تخلط مقادير الكفته ( بطاطس + جبن كرافت + ملح وفلفل + جوز الهند ) وتهرس بالشوكة
شذى الزهراء:ماعدنا واجد :nosweat:  بس هاليوم تغيير  يمكن شهر الجاي نجيب غير  :atkal: 
أم القمرتين:مشكوره عالمرور الطيب :signthankspin: 
فرح:إتصدقي وأني احط الموضوع أقول خساره  :huuh:  فروحه مابتشرفنا في هالصحن وبنتبارك بجيتها  :in_love: لأنها من عشاق الحلا >>يمكن زيي ماتحب الزيوت :mad: 
الحمدلله إنش جيتي وزدتينا بركه :kaseh: 
ورده محمديه:الله يسلمك ولاتقطعي :smile1:

----------


## فرح

> فرح:إتصدقي وأني احط الموضوع أقول خساره  فروحه مابتشرفنا في هالصحن وبنتبارك بجيتها لأنها من عشاق الحلا >>يمكن زيي ماتحب الزيوت
> هههههههههه بجد كلامك يالغلا هااا لايكووون تعرفيني وانا ماعرف 
> مااحب لزيوت وبالليل انا مااتعشى فضيحه هاااا الحمدلله إنش جيتي وزدتينا بركه
> مشكوووره حبيبتي هذا من طيبك والبركه بتواااجدك الغااالي



 تسلمي لي حساسه 
ودوووم نشتااق الى روووعة جديد اكلاتك الطيبه يالغلا 
كثري منهم :embarrest:  :bigsmile:  هههه 
دمتِ بخييييييير

----------


## حلاالكون

شكلهااااااا لذيذ  سلمت يمنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ك :)

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

مشكووووووووووووورة يالغلا ع البطاطس اللذيييييييييييذ
مووووووفقة يالغلا

----------


## حساسه بزياده

فرح:تآمري أمر ومن عيوني  :embarrest: 
بس لاتخلي كل يوم تعالي
حلا الكون:

اللؤلؤ المكنون:العفو ولازلت بلإنتظار

----------


## Habit Roman

> حبة رمان: ترى زعلتيني أني أجيب زيوت أني من عقدتي من لزيوت أنشف الحاجه تنشيف (كرتون نشاف)
> 
> 
> 
> يؤؤؤؤؤ حساسه ماكان قصدي والله ترىشكلها روعه 
> مو تزلي حبابه



 
من جد تضايقت يوم زعلتك سامحيني يالغلا

----------


## نغام الانوثه

أني أساس ما أحب طبخ

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> من جد تضايقت يوم زعلتك سامحيني يالغلا



مازعلت ولاشي بس حابه أدلل 
 وأدري عنش تمزحي و حبيت أخلعش






> أني أساس ما أحب طبخ




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
 :wacko:   :huh:   :noworry:   :blink:   :notrust:   :unsure:   :suspicious:   :amazed:

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*مبين عليها روووووعة* 
*تسلم الايادي الي مسويتها*
*صار نفسي فيها*
*يسلمواا*
*تحياتي*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

واااااااااو
الطبق شهي وحركات جديده
الله يعطيكِ العافيه خيتي  على هيك طبق ..
موفقة حبيبتي ..
دمتي برعايه المولى

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *مبين عليها روووووعة*
> *الطعم جنان * 
> 
> *تسلم الايادي الي مسويتها*
> *ودياتك حبابه*
> *صار نفسي فيها*
> *افا ماتغلى عليش*
> *يسلمواا*
> *يسلمك ربي*
> *تحياتي*








> واااااااااو
> 
> 
> الطبق شهي وحركات جديده
> 
> الله يعطيكِ العافيه خيتي على هيك طبق ..
> الله يعافيك
> موفقة حبيبتي ..
> ربي يسلمك
> ...

----------

